# Photo's from a recent trip



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Some photo's from a recent trip to Devon I was pleased with...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

These are incredible pics mate, any tips for this kind of thing?


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good indeed.


----------



## Bourbon (May 10, 2010)

Nice pics mate


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Pics 2,3 and 4 are HDR shots, using between 3 and 7 photos all taken at different shutter speeds to give the range of lighting.

The first and last ones are straight out of the camera, with a little saturation/contrast editing in PS.

Main advice I would give is to be patient and to just keep snapping away. I took about 25 shots of the water at different shutter speeds and aperture settings to get what I was after, which was nice smooth 'cotton wool' like water. It was difficult as to achieve this the shutter needs to be open quite a while (about a second or so) which on a bright day lets in too much light. A problem for me, not having any ND filters and the like, so it's just trial and error really.

Biggest problem with all the shots above was getting the picture in focus as I'd forgotten my tripod so was relying on a steady hand. Once again, lots of attempts and one of them will be right!


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice HDRs. I suck really bad at these and find myself hand stitching the exposures with masks. Do you use the PS merge to HDR?


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

I use photomatix pro which is very good, and simple for HDR's.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

With no tripod those shots are nothing short of excellent what equipment are you using ?


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the kind replies guys. I'm using a Canon 400D with a Sigma 18-200mm lens.


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

Really like the pics. Scenery is great too but then it is my favourite part of the country. With 3 and 4 like the way you've got the smoothness of the rocks in the foreground. :thumb:


----------

